# the URL of a website



## Allegro molto

Hello

I notice some other subscribers show the URL of a website by means of a way other than its actual URL, eg. see here.
I would like to know how to operate my PC to achieve it.

Thank you


----------



## Cagey

First type out the word you want to be visible. e.g. Wiki on Allegro Molto
Select that text with your cursor.  [Wiki on Allegro Molto]
While it is still selected, click on the 'Link' icon. (It's the 5th from the right in the bar above.)
Copy the URL and paste it in the box that appears when you click the link. Click "OK"
 See Wiki on Allegro Molto.


----------



## Copyright

Thank you, Cagey, for making it easier to answer that question in PMs I receive.


----------



## almostfreebird

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempo#Italian_tempo_markings]Wiki on Allegro Molto[/url]

*Add  "[url=http://" at the beginning without " "


----------



## almostfreebird

almostfreebird said:


> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempo#Italian_tempo_markings]Wiki on Allegro Molto[/url]
> 
> *Add  "
> 
> Test:
> 
> [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempo#Italian_tempo_markings"]Wiki on Allegro Molto


----------



## Allegro molto

Cagey said:


> While it is still selected, click on the 'Link' icon. (It's the 5th from the right in the bar above.)



I'm sorry to trouble you. Is the 'Link' icon a functional key on my computer? If so, which one is it? Please specify the number.


----------



## Cagey

On this newer system, the 'Link' icon is #7 from the left. 

The icon next to it has the same shape with a 'X' on it. That one removes the linking function from a selected function.

(I hope this is clear enough.)


----------



## Copyright

Allegro molto said:


> I'm sorry to trouble you. Is the 'Link' icon a functional key on my computer? If so, which one is it? Please specify the number.


It’s the circled icon in each Reply box, as in this image:


----------



## Sebitas123

I do not understand what you are asking? As I understand you want to put a link in a word, for this I will quote an example of how to put the link in the word 
Write the comment, then select the word you want to have the link and click on the icon of a chain, you will see a small window where you will have to put the link and go.

Regards


----------

